# Car Airconditioning recharge in the Paphos area



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone in the Paphos area know of a good reliable shop/garage who can recharge the A/C in my car...I've had the car since new - 10 years and it's the first time that It's needed doing...Prior to Cyprus it was in constant use in Australia so the seals etc etc should be OK.

Normally when the A/C is selected, the light on the dashboard comes on & I get lovely cool air...but last week the battery died totally - ignition lights etc went dim when I turned the key, so battery changed...New battery at Costa's (recommended for tyres/batteries), car ran perfectly but no A/C...I tend to think that the gas ran out at the same time as the battery....hopefully...I don't need the added expense of replacing any components in the A/C system..

Here's hoping eh?

Dave


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've used this guy:










Pete


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Ah, Lovely, I'll give them a try!!

Dave


----------

